# 2020 wacky year



## ScottySkis (Sep 18, 2020)

Tomorrow Saturday me and some friends going hiking at awesome Shawngunk mountain range

Anyone from here going

Tomorrow forecast for high elevation around Sams point is 50 degrees and  be awesome day for sure


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 19, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> Tomorrow Saturday me and some friends going hiking at awesome Shawngunk mountain range
> 
> Anyone from here going
> 
> Tomorrow forecast for high elevation around Sams point is 50 degrees and  be awesome day for sure


Saturday September 19 wacky crazy 2020
Great weather today low humidity very comfortable.
Love being so close to Shawgunk mountain ranges 15 miles from my apartment in Middletown NY thanks Jim for picking me up 2 nd day of hiking this year
Cooler temperatures here so definitely plan on few more good hiking before snow falls.
Sams point glad to see what beautiful areas to live in.
Always nice to see lots of other with family and pets enjoy it to


----------



## JimG. (Sep 19, 2020)

Only 1 pic beautiful day good to hike a few miles


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 19, 2020)

JimG. said:


> Only 1 pic beautiful day good to hike a few miles
> 
> View attachment 27045



Yes it was!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 30, 2020)

Going to Sam's point this Saturday with friend
Anyone from here going very scenic here colors on trees and awesome comfort temperature
Looking forward to being out of the apartment and being outside in nature
Like my friend Mr Cornhead says NY is awesome state that includes so much to due inadtion to our NYC


----------

